# Any overs the hill that got a BFP with IUI?



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG I feel old posting on the overs 40!    Had my DD in March of this year through IUI - long story but had 2 BFPs via IUI - one lost angel last year.    Now going to pay although everything I google says a big fat no!    Anyone had a BFP through IUI over the age of 40? 

Need to get my head into gear!!!!!!!


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, I had my ds at 37 with my first IUI and have had 3 attempts since - the first a few weeks before I turned 40. One was a missed miscarriage, the second was a terrible cycle with me ending up in A&E with a ruptured cyst, and the third, well, as you can see from my signature, is due in a few weeks time! I'm 41 now.

I feel very lucky to have had 3 bfps from 4 cycles, and although I found tx much harder the second time round, I got a lot of positivity from thinking that if IUI had worked once for me it could again. 

Wishing you lots of luck!

Kx


----------



## Floss39 (Apr 13, 2011)

Kitty - I hope so I am having my first IUI tomorrow, we had a stillborn baby at 35 weeks last December and were all geared for IUI in Oct just gone, but got a natural BFP, unfortunately that ended in an early miscarriage at 5 weeks.  

That was just over 5 weeks ago and we have decided to plough ahead with the IUI so we're all set to go for the morning.  I am 40 and cannot be waiting months & months for another natural BFP, please God this will be the lucky one for us and I am praying that my Beautiful Angel Boy will be sending me a little brother or sister in time for his 1 year anniversary.  

So good luck to you and well done KG - hope everything goes well for you too.


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

hi kitty... 
IUI  worked for you last time so hopefully it will this time as well. good luck hun..


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies girls. 

KG - sending you loads of    for your new arrival - IUI has worked twice for me out of 5 attempts (one m/c and of course my beautiful daughter).  Both times it worked they did a scan and saw that the catheter wasn't where they thought it was - will definitely be requesting this scan next time.

Floss - my heart goes out to you hun.  Will be thinking about you tomorrow and wishing you loads of    - hoping you get a BFP in the next couple of weeks - I will be      for you and will be watching out for your news. 

7November - thanks for replying hun - I seem to jump from days of feeling, yes this is going to work to days of omg why am I going through this again, then I look at my DD and her beautiful smile and know why I am going to do it again.    Specially being an older mum and with Freya having Downs I don't want her to be an only child - need her to have someone when we are not here. 

Wishing you all the very very best. 

x x x


----------



## Tode (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Kittykins, 


Don't want to worry you but our IUI over the age of 40 resulted in twins!!  Here's our story, hope it helps.....


TTC since 1991, diagnosed PCOS 2005 - no probs with DH at all. 
Conceived shortly after starting metformin, but early m/c.  
Had ovarian drilling whilst on IUI waiting list, conceived, but sadly late m/c at 18 weeks due to incompetent cervix.
Got around to IUI late 2007, 3rd attempt successful March 08 at 39 yrs old.  Missed m/c @10 weeks - had karyotyping & no probs found.
Managed to slip in our only NHS IVF a month before 40th birthday, although BFN, it did give v invaluable info on egg quality, fertilisation rates and drug levels required.
Dropped from NHS at 40, so as now self funding decided to go back to IUI for several reasons:-


1) We knew it had worked for us just months before, so just because I had turned 40 was no reason for us to stop there!
2) There was not a lot of difference in the success rates between IUI & IVF, so we felt we could have 4 chances with IUI for the same price as 1 IVF.
3) I struggled physically and mentally with the IVF, but was happy(ish) with the IUI, so felt the impact on my body/mind would be easier to handle.
1st private IUI = BFN.
2nd one - got a  BFP! 7 week scan showed one healthy heartbeat, then had a bleed at 8 weeks, so rescanned expecting the worst again only to find two heartbeats!!


We now have two two and a half year olds wearing us out (and keeping me awake!) at every opportunity!


Whilst this does show that IUI can work for people in our age range, it really does depend on your individual circumstances.  Our main problem was me not ovulating at all - we were lucky that there were no probs with DH and there are obviously a lot of other factors that can affect the outcome, but as it has worked for you in the not too distant past - I'd go for it.


Best of luck with everything xxxx


----------



## kittykins (Jan 23, 2010)

Tode thank you so much for replying to my questions.    Congratulations on your two wonderful children.  I know how tired you must be - my sister has twin boys now 3 1/2 years old (via IUI) and she is seriously kept on her toes!!!!!!

I totally agree with your reasons for trying IUI again - hopefully not needed but if so 'get more goes for your money' so to speak. 

There is no problem with DH - I have PCOS and basically either not ovulating or eggs far too small to fertilise without drugs.  Don't know why I suddenly think being over 40 means a no - it's just the way specialists talk once you hit that age everything seems to drop out of the sky. 

Thank you once again for taking the time to reply and send me some hope. 

x x x


----------



## CHarwood (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi there

I would just like to add that I had my 1st cycle of IUI at 40 and got a BFP. At 41 I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl who is now 14 months old.


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Kittykins, hiya!  

I started a very similar thread a few days ago, didn't see yours,   . 

So you know I am probs going down this road too. I agree that jsut because you turned 40 doesn't mean it will suddenly not work as before. If all your hormones etc are the same as before, forget the number 40  

It indeed seems less invasive, increases chances, less drugs and recovery and the cost is much lower. 

Wishing you all the best this week, your ticker says you are doing it in a couple days!   

Hugs


----------

